# Successful or pathetic?



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

My family took me out to celebrate before I leave for college this weekend, and when I got home, I realized I hadn't gone to the bathroom once during our whole outing. And that was honestly such a happy, surprising moment. I said something to my boyfriend about it and he was happy for me, too. I feel proud of myself but to think about it, how pathetic is it, two teenagers all happy because one made it through a meal without having to go to the bathroom?Ah, IBS is so confusing.I move in to my dorm Saturday, classes start Monday. I've got so many mixed emotions I don't know what to do with them all and of course my stomach's got a whole mind of it's own...wish me luck!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

He he. I drove 1/2 way to the local mall and back the other day without thinking about my stomach or a toilet once (about 35 minutes). I was so excited when I realised 1/2 way home that I hadn't thought about it! Lol. What a dork I am!It's also funny that on the very few days we have a normal BM we feel like calling people and screaming in excitement "Hey! I had a NORMAL BM! WOO HOO!" What a laugh, can you just imagine!


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey gracefully... school will be so much more fun than you think!I already started college again. IBS IS CONFUSING, that is for sure... I still haven't figured it all out yet, probably never will.Good luck with moving into the dorms. I hope you have a very cool roommate.. Usually roommates at dorms will form close bonds, because its a new experience for both of you... (nerves, excitement, sadness[from missing home]) and all that good stuff that comes along with college... she might be a very good person to talk to about your problems, heck she might even have some issues she'll need your help with!


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

hehe i get like that too when i make the uni commute without thinknig my tummys going to explode... hehe and when we go out and i eat and nothing happens lol like part of my driving test yesterday even tho i took some preventtive immodium i was soooo happy my tummy did nothing and let me get on with was like a little kid xmas eve lol


----------



## 16448 (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh yeah, I'm the same way.







Whenever things are normal, I'm always inclined to dance around and shout for joy (most times I'm not in quite the right place for that, but you get my drift). Life with IBS IS confusing, and in my opinion, it can be sort of exhausting mentally, but we all got to get through it somehow!


----------



## 13723 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have the IBS C with some D thrown in from time to time just to keep things exciting. But I think I get the most joy from large solid satisfying poops that are all too rare.


----------

